# Favorite rigs for Mosquito walleye



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

Hey I grew up fishing Mosquito drifting with a jig head and minnow. We always did well with  walleye and crappie. Picked up a boat last year and had a hard time catching many fish. I tried a drop shot rig and was pulling in blugill and dink pearch left and right but no walleye. Whats your go to setup for Mosquito, Milton or Pymatuning?


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Jign is my go to for eyes


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Jigs x2. Whistlers and roadrunners. Minnows early spring then half crawler late spring.


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

atroyernodoubt said:


> Jign is my go to for eyes





1MoreKast said:


> Jigs x2. Whistlers and roadrunners. Minnows early spring then half crawler late spring.


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

Thanks guys, just to be clear you are dropping the jig and bouncing it off bottom during a drift or casting it out? Youtube has me rethinking everything with some of those Wisconsin and Canadian guys. Seems they are generally casting similar to I would wading in the spring.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

some years ago there used to be a little restaurant outside of courtland we stopped in for breakfast one morning before fishing. the elderly women told me her retired husband fished everyday and alwas brought home walleye, she told us that he used c.p swing tipped with a crawler. we left and went to causeway bait and bought 6 of them and depending the drift you might want to put some weight on it. and we caught fish and till this day when i find them i buy them and yes they do catch walleye


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Neo87 said:


> Thanks guys, just to be clear you are dropping the jig and bouncing it off bottom during a drift or casting it out? Youtube has me rethinking everything with some of those Wisconsin and Canadian guys. Seems they are generally casting similar to I would wading in the spring.


If the drift is there just ticking bottom. No wind you’ll have to cast. Keep the jig poppin off the bottom but not too high in the water column. Don’t over think it. Half the battle is finding them.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

c.p swing

Nice looking lure...never heard of them...will have to dig through some old stuff I have, but never use, and see if I have any by accident.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

cement569 said:


> some years ago there used to be a little restaurant outside of courtland we stopped in for breakfast one morning before fishing. the elderly women told me her retired husband fished everyday and alwas brought home walleye, she told us that he used c.p swing tipped with a crawler. we left and went to causeway bait and bought 6 of them and depending the drift you might want to put some weight on it. and we caught fish and till this day when i find them i buy them and yes they do catch walleye





cement569 said:


> some years ago there used to be a little restaurant outside of courtland we stopped in for breakfast one morning before fishing. the elderly women told me her retired husband fished everyday and alwas brought home walleye, she told us that he used c.p swing tipped with a crawler. we left and went to causeway bait and bought 6 of them and depending the drift you might want to put some weight on it. and we caught fish and till this day when i find them i buy them and yes they do catch walleye


Appreciate it, looks like something my grandpa would make down in his shop back in the day.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah the jig dragging bite for whatever reason is gone. 

Blade baits during spawn but it takes the right day. Big swimbaits and hair jigs when the shad spawn. Stickbaits at night all through spring. May into June transitions to a bottom worm harness bite or suspended trolling tactics. Full summer work the weeds.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

cement569 said:


> some years ago there used to be a little restaurant outside of courtland we stopped in for breakfast one morning before fishing. the elderly women told me her retired husband fished everyday and alwas brought home walleye, she told us that he used c.p swing tipped with a crawler. we left and went to causeway bait and bought 6 of them and depending the drift you might want to put some weight on it. and we caught fish and till this day when i find them i buy them and yes they do catch walleye


My dad always tells a story of fishing in Canada at Rice Lake with CP Swings. This lake is similar to Mosquito because it has a lot of weedy areas. Him and his brothers fished a weedy bay when there was little wind and were catching walleye by dipping a cp swing down vertically in the holes in the weeds! I've tried the swing a few times and caught gills and bass. No walleye yet.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Me and my Dad use to do well at Pammy with a bait walker weight and a CP Swing many years ago.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to use the cp swing with white pork rind strip trailer in the summer
Worked at lots of lakes
Just getting it down was the issue 
The cp swing are not heavy at all


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I do really good using the slow death worm hooks on a homemade spinner with a #4 gold willow blade. On the rear I put on a split ring, then a swivel. I tie 17lb mono leader that's 2" attached to a snap and slow death hook with a half crawler. I also use a small flutter spoon with a weedless single hook to pitch into the weed pockets in the summer. I snap jig the pockets and watch the line go sideways or go slack and set the hook.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

CP Swings, our go to for mosquito and Berlin back then. Silver blade, gold beads, tipped with nighty. Caught many a walleye on them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

For fishing the stump fields, I like a jig and either minnow or piece of crawler under a slip float. Set it to swim the jig just slightly above the tops of the stumps. Has caught many a walleye for me.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m certainly following this thread. My buddy and I have been fishing Mosquito pretty consistently for 5 years, so yeah, I’m relatively new. But I’ve certainly noticed the change in the lake in that short timeframe. 

Our best year for walleye was that first year. Our luck has gone downhill since then until we decided to target crappie more the last year and a half. We have no issues catching them.

That lake was notoriously murky. There’s days now where you’ll have 10’ of visibility. I definitely think that’s changed the walleye pattern for sure. I used to be able to catch daylight limits during the spawn. Now, you’ll likely not catch an eye unless it’s dark during the spawn. I truly think that had to do with water clarity.

In addition, the clearer water had allowed for more weed growth. That also affects where the walleye hang out. Structure seems to be less important when you have 2500 acres of weed beds.

I’m watching the water temps, I’d love to be in my waders this weekend. But we’ll see, water temps took a hit this past weekend and dipped back into the upper 30s.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DOW. Has missed the ice out prime spawn(netting/milking) occasionally in the past when a bit late starting. Not this year! Nets going in tomorrow AM. Busy time for them! Time to start pursuing the spawners shallow. Best opportunity for a nice limit IMO. Rip rap(guess where?) prime locations night or day.


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Plain amberdeen hook lindy rig
or floating jig


----------



## Swampman (10 mo ago)

Try using a northland rattle on your jigs


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

LMAO...thanksl.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> I do really good using the slow death worm hooks on a homemade spinner with a #4 gold willow blade. On the rear I put on a split ring, then a swivel. I tie 17lb mono leader that's 2" attached to a snap and slow death hook with a half crawler. I also use a small flutter spoon with a weedless single hook to pitch into the weed pockets in the summer. I snap jig the pockets and watch the line go sideways or go slack and set the hook.


I do the home-made spinner lure, but with the “weedless hook”(half crawler) thrown right into the “willows” at Berlin. Will try it at Mosquito in the weeds! Thx.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Uglystix said:


>


WTH? Looks like they blew up their “inflateable“ boat as well.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

cement569 said:


> some years ago there used to be a little restaurant outside of courtland we stopped in for breakfast one morning before fishing. the elderly women told me her retired husband fished everyday and alwas brought home walleye, she told us that he used c.p swing tipped with a crawler. we left and went to causeway bait and bought 6 of them and depending the drift you might want to put some weight on it. and we caught fish and till this day when i find them i buy them and yes they do catch walleye


LOL. I just saw this thread and was going to offer the same idea. I no longer boat fish but back in the days of the Red Barn, I'd drift a #3 CP Swing with a nightcrawler in that area. It never failed to find fish. At Pymatuning, I'd use floating jigs and crawlers or the occasional CP Swing and crawlers. Trolling, it was always Hot n Tots and Wiggle Warts or Natural Tikes.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

No. 4 tru turn red, gold, bronze, minnow lip hooked above a sinker weight pending condition drifting or useing trolling motor for movement!!!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Uglystix said:


>


Now that there is funny........hahahahahaha


----------

